# Black Coffee as a pre-workout



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 3, 2013)

What do you guys think of this. Does it provide you with enough energy to finish a good workout? What about focus and drive? Can black coffee be an effective pre-workout?


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 3, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> What do you guys think of this. Does it provide you with enough energy to finish a good workout? What about focus and drive? Can black coffee be an effective pre-workout?



I'll do coffee every now mad than but I can't stay as focused as I can on a per workout


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Jun 3, 2013)

I usually have a coffee before working out! works for me.....


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Black coffee works well for me.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jun 4, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> What do you guys think of this. Does it provide you with enough energy to finish a good workout? What about focus and drive? Can black coffee be an effective pre-workout?



*Caffeine Enhance Performance*

Caffeine is one of the real deals when it comes to ergogenic aides.

There is plenty of research data that demonstrates.  

*Effect of Two Doses of Caffeine on Muscular Function during Isokinetic Exercise *
Medicine & Science in Sports & Exercise. 42(12):2205-2210, December 2010.

Caffeine produces between a 5 - 8% increase in performance. 

*Aerobic Benefits of Caffeine Supplementation*
Torrey A. Smith, MA, CSCS, NSCA Research

"The major finding of this study is that ingestion of 6-9 mg/kg of caffeine contained within a capsule one hour prior to exercise leads to a significant" increase in performance. 

*Ubiquitous*

Caffeine is foundation of every "energy" and weight loss supplement on the market.  That because it works.

*Cheap and Legal*

The cost for caffeine tablet or caffeine power is pennies.  

Everyone sells it so you can't get busted.  

*"Does it provide you with enough energy to finish a good workout?" *

That depend on how long, you work is.  Caffeine will give you a boost.  However, there are NO miracle "supplements" that allow you to push too hard too long. 

*"What about focus and drive?"*

Yes, that is why people drink it upon waking or when driving late at night.  It keeps the alert and focused. 

*Black Coffee*

It will work.  It provides about 200 mg of caffeine.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 4, 2013)

Only downside is I believe you build a tolerance to it. I never drank coffee, then when I did I broke out into a sweat right away. Then it took larger cups, then larger cups more often.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jun 4, 2013)

Powermaster said:


> Only downside is I believe you build a tolerance to it. I never drank coffee, then when I did I broke out into a sweat right away. Then it took larger cups, then larger cups more often.



*General Adaptation Syndrome*

The General Adaptation Syndrome applies to caffeine and just about everything else in life. 

You body will adjust to it and become desensitized. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Dr.G (Jun 4, 2013)

many experiments and studies were done on caffeine, however it has to be a double blinded experiment where the subject does not know if he was taking caffeine or not, most studies suggest that it can help increase performance, some say by 6% but this increase disappears as the subject gets used to caffeine...so it is more significant in non caffeine users. few studies suggest that there are no increase in performance, another study looked at the effects of creatine, caffeine , and the combination of both creatine and caffeine and found not effects. As far as alertness it probably works. However caffeine does not improve reflexes.
so i guess it is a good stimulant for some as long as it is not abused or taken routinely, i believe most of it is not that significant it just makes you more alert giving the impression you are going to perform better. 
IN SHORT IF YOU LIKE COFFEE THEN TAKE IT AND IF YOU DON'T THEN DON'T , JUST DO NOT EXPECT MIRACLES FROM COFFEE.
 as far as i am concerned i did not try it, since i don't take caffeine it keeps me awake.


----------



## Popeye. (Jun 4, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> What do you guys think of this. Does it provide you with enough energy to finish a good workout? What about focus and drive? Can black coffee be an effective pre-workout?



I add a bit of milk to mine but... a coffee is all you need! fuck all that hyped up bull shit on the shelves!


----------



## nsp (Jun 4, 2013)

That's always been my go to for pre WO boosts.  At literally a fraction of the cost of most formulated pre WO supps.  Some times I don't even brew, I just get the instant kind and slam it on the way to train.  Don't taste too good but serves its purpose.  If money was no object than yea, id love to do the furmulated supps made for it, but I like to be on the fruggle side with my supp spending outside of the assentials like protein.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 4, 2013)

Black coffee, Taurine, Beta Alanine, L- Arginine and a rip of hash oil


----------



## Gorgeliftsalot (Jun 4, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Black coffee, Taurine, Beta Alanine, L- Arginine and a rip of hash oil



The last one is for after the workout for me.

I like some taurine and creatin in my cup of java pre-wo!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Just had my three cups of black coffee before my workout and it worked really well! I was full of energy and had some focus too. I Think that black coffee worked today. We shall see what it does tomm. I think that its a good staple product for energy and its cheap too. How many cups a day do you guys think is too much?


----------



## Kagigi (Jun 6, 2013)

and a banana


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 7, 2013)

just amazed with the responses here as i've never thought of the same .. black coffee as a per-workout .. great .. I'll try and see how it would come out as an impact over my physique..


----------



## paolo584 (Jun 7, 2013)

i just started drinking black coffee as a pre workout...  working great... or if not an ECA


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 7, 2013)

After a few months I've cut my coffee intake late in the day and found that using it only as a per-work out has worked for me along with 3G beta alanine , nitro w/ no added stims.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jun 7, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Just had my three cups of black coffee before my workout and it worked really well! I was full of energy and had some focus too. I Think that black coffee worked today. We shall see what it does tomm. I think that its a good staple product for energy and its cheap too. How many cups a day do you guys think is too much?



*"A recommendation for the optimal dose is around 3-6  mg/kg..."*
National Strength and Conditioning Research article

Example:  198 lb/90 kg Body Weight

3 mg X 90 kg = 180 mg of Caffeine

6 mg X 90 kg = 540 mg of Caffeine

Thus, find calculate you body weight in kilos. 

*Cup of Coffee = 200 mg Caffeine (about)*

That means 3 cups of coffee will delivery approximately 600 mg of caffeine. 

Sounds like you at the top of the caffeine grid, dependent on your body weight.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2013)

I got negged on another site because I advocated black coffee as an effective cheaper alternative to bullshit commercial preWO products.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I got negged on another site because I advocated black coffee as an effective cheaper alternative to bullshit commercial preWO products.



screw it it was stupid kids that are butt hurt about pissing away money on hyped pre-wo's!

for me a multi and some carb protein ( scoop of whey and a banana for eg, with taurine, creatine mixed in most of time) and a cup of coffee. 1hr later time to lift!


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 7, 2013)

I will hit a no doze before the gym on days I'm suffering, but coffee only gives me a minimal effect. A lot of pwo are bs but not every one sucks. I tried Pni prodigy last year and been hooked since.


----------



## jshel12 (Jun 7, 2013)

Grande pike redeye from starbucks. Thats a medium coffee with a shot of expresso.  Can make you pretty jittery if not used to it.  I love it before cardio on empty stomach really helps burns fat IMO.


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 7, 2013)

jshel12 said:


> Grande pike redeye from starbucks. Thats a medium coffee with a shot of expresso.  Can make you pretty jittery if not used to it.  I love it before cardio on empty stomach really helps burns fat IMO.



I've got this with a dbl shot of esspresso, gave me a buzz, and I'm used to most stims. I like this shit.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fit26 (Jun 8, 2013)

I take one cup pre workout, then, another half cup dilute in intra workout water.  Later one help me prevent the crash.


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (Jun 10, 2013)

In theory pure caffeine supplements in pill form work better than coffee because other compounds present in coffee like chlorogenic acids inhibit the ability of caffeine to inhibit adenosine (adenosine reduces the responsiveness of nerves to neurotransmitters).

In practice that effect is likely to be small and coffee is faster absorbed than a pill so all in all coffee is probably a great pre-workout. I'm not a fan of always needing a stimulant to go to the gym, but when I need something a coffee or a plain 200mg caffeine pill has always worked for me.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 13, 2013)

Dr. Griffiths said:


> In theory pure caffeine supplements in pill form work better than coffee because other compounds present in coffee like chlorogenic acids inhibit the ability of caffeine to inhibit adenosine (adenosine reduces the responsiveness of nerves to neurotransmitters).
> 
> In practice that effect is likely to be small and coffee is faster absorbed than a pill so all in all coffee is probably a great pre-workout. I'm not a fan of always needing a stimulant to go to the gym, but when I need something a coffee or a plain 200mg caffeine pill has always worked for me.



but there are also vitamins and other factors that I feel make your point less worthy. I like a coffee over a pill any day iv done both many times.


----------



## RockVegan001 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well if coffee works as a pre-workout, I better have a cup of cappuccino before going to the gym,, but is it working? I mean, all I heard was coffee makes a lot of fat building up in your stomach or sumthin..


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (Jun 22, 2013)

blergs. said:


> but there are also vitamins and other factors that I feel make your point less worthy. I like a coffee over a pill any day iv done both many times.



What other factors?


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 22, 2013)

blergs. said:


> but there are also vitamins and other factors that I feel make your point less worthy. I like a coffee over a pill any day iv done both many times.



Im wondering what factors as well. Aside from some antioxidant properties black coffee has little to no nutritional value.


----------



## 1wicked2002 (Jun 22, 2013)

3 no doz and im good to go


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 22, 2013)

1wicked2002 said:


> 3 no doz and im good to go



Jesus.. That's 600mg caffeine


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, you're just looking for a high if you're taking 600mg of caffeine.


----------



## Hulk24 (Jun 26, 2013)

I could see this for focusing but I am not a coffee drinker. I wouldn't do it but I have other people doing it all the time ( Co Workers)


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 18, 2013)

Get the instant coffee and mix it up 
Good stuff 
Tastes like ass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sciguy (Dec 22, 2013)

Don't see why not. If you wanted a slower more extended release of energy, try mixing the coffee with some MCT or grass fed butter too. Lot of good reviews online about that.


----------



## carjoch_831 (Dec 23, 2013)

hype mud


----------



## newmass (Dec 26, 2013)

black coffee with some medium acting carbs


----------



## Swaglantern (Dec 27, 2013)

Coffee is the original go juice. It works, and it's been scientifically proven to work.


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 27, 2013)

i did 4 years in jail and that was my pre workout and it was awesome i was stronger there then ever 170 pushing 325lbs at the time  not to bad


----------



## Acheron (Jan 5, 2014)

I've never found black coffee to be effective, but I have used 200mg caffeine tabs as a pre-workout.  I've never gotten a massive boost from the tabs either unless I supplement them with a caffeine-loaded intra-workout supp also.  If coffee works for you though, go for it.


----------



## colochine (Jan 5, 2014)

Espresso from a light roast coffee will yeild the most caffeine.


----------



## bigold6 (Jan 6, 2014)

it depends on you system how good does it work for you. if in the past you tried shelves pre-workouts you can see the difference. In my case i dont like it because it doesnt keep me concentrate as other supplements and it goes away faster


----------



## Clearview (Jan 16, 2014)

You guys need to be more hardcore 

The real shit is DMAA, beta-alanine, agmatine, and citrulline malate!


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 16, 2014)

I hate coffee but yes it works well as a preworkout


----------



## Jay Young (Jan 25, 2014)

I glad that it's ok for me to drink coffee before I work out!


----------



## perarded123 (Jan 25, 2014)

if you don't like coffee, then go you could go with caffeine tabs http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/ai-sports-caffeine-240-capsules.html


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 26, 2014)

I've tried couple of the products with it and just didn't see much compared to straight caffiene or straight shot of espresso. So far as i've enjoyed the heck out of http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/black-stone-labs-angel-dust.html also PNI prodigy.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 27, 2014)

I prefer my coffee light and sweet, I'm in the gym at 5:30 am....it does help.


----------



## perarded123 (Jan 27, 2014)

just tried tremor, shit is potent http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/shredded-labs-tremor-strawberry-lemonade.html


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 28, 2014)

it's good stuff (coffee), I've used it.  Cheaper and healthier than the preworkout mixes you buy at the store IMHO, no food coloring or artificial crap, just quick energy boost


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 28, 2014)

just don't over-do it on the caffeine, too much caffeeine pre-workout, over an extended period of time, can put undue stress on the heart...  along with the lifting load.  Soo use wisely


----------



## bosshoss83 (Jan 30, 2014)

Although coffee and pre workouts contain caffeine,  pre workouts provide much more targeted nutrients than that. 
l arginine,  l citruline, bcaas, creatine,  the list goes on and on.  So for me I like to take a supplement that is robust and provides several benefits for my body.  now that being said if you need a boost of energy,  and coffee is the only thing you have available than go for it,  but you really cant compare the two.   Its like comparing a VW Bug to a Ferrari. 

Learn more about pre workouts: http://preworkoutsupps.com


----------



## Roy1027 (Feb 14, 2014)

Coffee, banana, bcaa


----------

